# main line or kitchen sink drain



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

I had a customer today ask me how much to clean there main line thru a cleanout .I told them over the phone 195.oo thru there cleanout . They said fine, when I arrived it was only there k/sink that was backing up but to them they called it a main line. so i charged the same price I quoted over the phone . cha ching..... but I do feel alittle guilty ... but they looked happy even though it took me only 15 minutes..:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

It is tempting, but not good business practice. I have been in a similar situation. It's atleast good advertising to not rip people off.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

His price sounded fair to me .... what should he have charged....

Just to snake a sink line I would have charged $ 190.00


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> His price sounded fair to me .... what should he have charged....
> 
> Just to snake a sink line I would have charged $ 190.00


I'm not saying his price was too high, but he obviously charges less to do a sink line. All it would take is that customer to find out what a mainline is. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Let's just say that he charges $150 to do a sink line. He goes to the neighbor and charges $150 next week and the customer from today finds out. Then what?
Consistency in pricing is important to retain good customers.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Each job can be different, charge accordingly.

Seems like he should jack up the prices for his services.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> Each job can be different, charge accordingly


I agree, but I would be led to believe that he is flat rate based on the original post.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I have to ask if you quoted a secondary line and the problem was the main line would you have adjusted your price? :yes: Karma :whistling2:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

After many years of snaking drains for different prices, and the pricing it for myself, I started asking myself, why the difference. 

Yes, it can be more laborious to snake a main line, but then a small drain can be more. 
I am starting to think that maybe I should charge the same basic price, and make adjustments depending on situation.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I am T/M and charge hourly + a machine charge that varies by machine.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Indie said:


> After many years of snaking drains for different prices, and the pricing it for myself, I started asking myself, why the difference.
> 
> Yes, it can be more laborious to snake a main line, but then a small drain can be more.
> I am starting to think that maybe I should charge the same basic price, and make adjustments depending on situation.


I agree with you Indie....

Its best to charge a diagnostic fee first then price out the job...as every job is different.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> I agree with you Indie....
> 
> Its best to charge a diagnostic fee first then price out the job...as every job is different.



Charge a diagnostic for snaking? I certainly like the idea of a diagnostic, but not sure if I heard it applied to a snake job.

I need to start implementing it, but need to brush up on my wording.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Indie said:


> Charge a diagnostic for snaking? I certainly like the idea of a diagnostic, but not sure if I heard it applied to a snake job.
> 
> I need to start implementing it, but need to brush up on my wording.


I have people all the time call saying their main line is blocked and all the time it is just the floor drain backing up from the clothes washer....


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> I have people all the time call saying their main line is blocked and all the time it is just the floor drain backing up from the clothes washer....



We have so many price shoppers here, the first question is always "How Much?" no matter what the service is. 

Plbgbiz had a great response for this, but I failed to write it down.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ap plumbing said:


> I had a customer today ask me how much to clean there main line thru a cleanout .I told them over the phone 195.oo thru there cleanout . They said fine, when I arrived it was only there k/sink that was backing up but to them they called it a main line. so i charged the same price I quoted over the phone . cha ching..... but I do feel alittle guilty ... but they looked happy even though it took me only 15 minutes..:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:




I wouldn't sleep too well after pulling something like that :no:


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

*sleeping like a baby*



AssTyme said:


> I wouldn't sleep too well after pulling something like that :no:


 a it is sunday,nobody really wants to work on sundays and it could be worse i could of lied and acted like i couldn't clear the drain, camera out the line, tore up the kitchen and replaced there whole line like some so called plumbers do, because they don't know how to run a snake


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I agree with you Indie....
> 
> Its best to charge a diagnostic fee first then price out the job...as every job is different.


 but the customer wanted a price over the phone and if you start saying you have a service charge, diagnostic charge and a machine charge , the only thing you will here is the customer hanging up on you.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

Pipe Rat said:


> I have to ask if you quoted a secondary line and the problem was the main line would you have adjusted your price? :yes: Karma :whistling2:


 sure y not:yes: they would see me cleaning 2 drains not just 1, but I would give them a break on the 2nd drain because I'm a nice guy:thumbsup::bangin:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

ap plumbing said:


> a it is sunday,nobody really wants to work on sundays and it could be worse i could of lied and acted like i couldn't clear the drain, camera out the line, tore up the kitchen and replaced there whole line like some so called plumbers do, because they don't know how to run a snake


So you only stole a little bit . . . :whistling2: Sounds like justification to me.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Indie said:


> Charge a diagnostic for snaking? I certainly like the idea of a diagnostic, but not sure if I heard it applied to a snake job.
> 
> I need to start implementing it, but need to brush up on my wording.


Call it a dispatch fee and then price the job on site.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

plumbpro said:


> Let's just say that he charges $150 to do a sink line. He goes to the neighbor and charges $150 next week and the customer from today finds out. Then what?
> Consistency in pricing is important to retain good customers.


A good arguement for flat rate


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

so what happens if the main clogs up in a few days/weeks? are you gonna go back and charge to snake there kitchen sink :laughing:


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> so what happens if the main clogs up in a few days/weeks? are you gonna go back and charge to snake there kitchen sink :laughing:


 no i'll call it a sewer back up :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Indie said:


> We have so many price shoppers here, the first question is always "How Much?" no matter what the service is.
> 
> Plbgbiz had a great response for this, but I failed to write it down.


Approximately 21 posts from now I will spell it out...at the Biz Bar.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Approximately 21 posts from now I will spell it out...at the Biz Bar.


Hurry up will ya :laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Pipe Rat said:


> Hurry up will ya :laughing:



Ok, now all we need are 19 more. :yes:

"Thank you for call XYZ plumbing. How much for a sewer cleaning? Well, since there are many factors involved what I can do is dispatch a service technician to come over and diagnose the problem. The diagnostic is $XX.00 dollars. From that point the tech will give an exact cost for the job, and if you decide to have him proceed, we will wave the diagnostic feel."


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Why do guys always say you will waive the diagnostic fee?

Who is paying for the time to drive there and diagnose the problem. 

I ain't waiving shiot. 

I may, however, wave buh bye. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> ...Why do guys always say you will waive the diagnostic fee? Who is paying for the time to drive there and diagnose the problem....


Very simple. The cost of dispatching someone to a location prepared to perform a service is a cost that is covered by the Diagnostic/Trip Fee. That cost is included in basic repair tasks as well.

Let's say a client has a drain blockage and your Diagnostic Fee, or Trip Fee, or what ever is $49 and you fee to cable out the main line is $149. $49 of the $149 cable service covers your Diagnostic/Trip Fee and $100 is for the actual task. Waiving the fee insures the client is not paying double for the Diagnostic/Trip Fee.

The client can pay $49 for the professional and "ACCURATE" diagnosis, or they can pay $149 for the diagnosis and the cure.

These are just numbers pulled out of the air for examples and have no bearing on mine or any other company's actual costs or charges.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

ap plumbing said:


> I had a customer today ask me how much to clean there main line thru a cleanout .I told them over the phone 195.oo thru there cleanout . They said fine, when I arrived it was only there k/sink that was backing up but to them they called it a main line. so i charged the same price I quoted over the phone . cha ching..... but I do feel alittle guilty ... but they looked happy even though it took me only 15 minutes..:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


The fact that you feel guilty is your own answer to this problem you don't even feel it was the right thing to do. And this will show up on google to the public.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

I had a call this morning for a main line stoppage. they said i know its a holiday and thanks for answering the call. I give the quote of 150. long pause then , she says my husband seen a guy who will do it for 49.95. can i do it for that. LOL 
I will not compete on price with the handy hacks, I wished them the best and thanked them for the call


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Here let me fix that forya.

Print it up and hang it up next to the phone.



Indie said:


> Ok, now all we need are 19 more. :yes:
> 
> "Thank you for call XYZ plumbing. How much for a sewer cleaning? Well, since there are many factors involved what I can do is dispatch a *state certified master plumber* *to come over with a 16 foot box truck that is fully stocked with parts and equipment and diagnose the problem*. From that point the tech will give a *flat rate price quote* for the job *or multiple price quotes if there is more than one way to address the plumbing issue.* The diagnostic is $XX.00 dollars *and is waved with any repair or advanced diagnostics performed on the same visit. 9 times out of 10 they will have all of the materials and equipment needed to get the job done on that visit."*
> 
> *What Time would be good for you?*


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

Cuda said:


> The fact that you feel guilty is your own answer to this problem you don't even feel it was the right thing to do. And this will show up on google to the public.


 oh no not google :laughing:


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

On the phone I do a fairly decent job of interviewing/ qualifying a customer trying to determine what type of problem, does'nt really matter as far as cost, I charge the same for all blockages,that gets them one hour then hourly. I use the phone conversation to get the customers confidence in my experience and ability.

wookie.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

ap plumbing said:


> oh no not google :laughing:


You dont believe me? Type in AP Plumbing California on google I just did and this thread comes up 3/4 down the first page


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

http://tinyurl.com/2wub53g

If my business was my user name on a forum or, I had my company link in my signature I would be very concerned what I said in a forum for just that reason...:whistling2:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> http://tinyurl.com/2wub53g
> 
> If my business was my user name on a forum or, I had my company link in my signature I would be very concerned what I said in a forum for just that reason...:whistling2:


Some day you really have to show us how you do that. :thumbsup:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Some day you really have to show us how you do that. :thumbsup:





Drain cleaner or computer geek .........:blink:


----------

